# Jigging Slabs



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I sense a new jig coming before next spring. :dance:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll field trial it for ya


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

How could it be better that the original.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ I agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just curious. If the sides of a jig were shaped similar to a boat bottom, would it fall slower and maybe .... *Shimmy* ?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmmm interesting. I bet it, would.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Always ready for a new whitebassfisher slab! 
It has a high bar to reach to top the Acrobat.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Jig????*



Whitebassfisher said:


> I sense a new jig coming before next spring. :dance:


I am confused (as usual )
I thought you had jiged out of the jig business????


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bluiis said:


> I am confused (as usual )
> I thought you had jiged out of the jig business????


No you are not confused. But then I get obsessed with a new idea and can't let it go.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Fountain*



Whitebassfisher said:


> No you are not confused. But then I get obsessed with a new idea and can't let it go.


Creativity is the fountain of youth I have heard, besides, the development
should keep you out of trouble on these upcoming cold winter nights.

I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Go for it. Make some new ones. I need to show you a modification I have done on some of your slabs. One modification you can make and the other one I can make after you make the slabs.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> No you are not confused. But then I get obsessed with a new idea and can't let it go.


I like the fishing rod obsession!!!
I need 3 more!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> I like the fishing rod obsession!!!
> I need 3 more!!!!


I owe Robby a rod. I got a great start on it, then got side tracked. I must finish it, lol, it has his name already on it.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just curious. If the sides of a jig were shaped similar to a boat bottom, would it fall slower and maybe .... *Shimmy* ?


 ...like a flutter spoon???


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I owe Robby a rod. I got a great start on it, then got side tracked. I must finish it, lol, it has his name already on it.


I told you no rush! lol And I hope you do not give up the rod obsession! I can always use "Another One"

Robby


----------

